# Minotaur 1911 Holster Releases Safety



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Inside Waistband Holsters - Minotaur Holsters - products new home - Minotaur MTAC Holster
This holster is great for carrying my Kimber Ultra CDP II in 9mm, however, when I holster the handgun, it sometimes catches on the leather and releases the safety. Has anyone else seen this problem? Note that I adjusted it for a 0 degree cant for straight draw up. Any suggestions? Anyone else have this problem?

Thanks,
CC


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

wrong Idea of what was happening nevermind


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

I would highly suggest you immediately discontinue use, (you probably already have) and contact the manufacturer. Is the safety aftermarket or factory Kimber?


----------

